
Show HN: My first WP8 game – Made with Unity - zerobudgetdev
http://windowsphone.com/s?appid=8b8a0c5b-8581-412b-adb7-b2ee047c9e5c
======
the_unknown
First: Thanks for launching on WP8 - I see you've already launched it on other
platforms so hopefully adding WP8 to the mix was relatively easy.

\- your app is currently using the default Unity logo in the app listing once
a user downloads it so you may wish to add your own logo there instead. \- the
game itself feels sluggish even when used on a high-end Lumia 920 - I'd check
out any optimizations that could be made as other Unity games run far smoother
\- the gameplay is entertaining but you may want to add some pickups such as
missile-armour or 5sec invincibility, etc as the rockets are very difficult to
avoid

~~~
zerobudgetdev
Thank you a lot for the suggestions :-) At the moment I use the free version
of Unity which doesn't allow having a custom logo on the splashscreen. The
pickup you suggested are cool. Will probably work on this (in my free time).

~~~
8_hours_ago
FYI, It is unplayable on my low-end Lumia 520. I'm getting about 1 fps.

~~~
zerobudgetdev
See answer about the shader above ;-)

------
antonius
Unplayable on my Lumia 520. Very laggy. What could be causing this?

~~~
zerobudgetdev
Just found the problem. It's a not optimized shader I left out in the scene.
Expect a fix soon.

------
chiph
Can you dodge behind the barrels/rocks/cacti to let the rockets blow them up
instead of you?

Also - wasn't really sure what the condition is to get to the next level --
survive for so long?

------
faragon
Youtube video, anyone?

~~~
zerobudgetdev
Not the best video I made, but here it is.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3oPl5FIt5U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3oPl5FIt5U)

